# Erste Hilfe in Wotlk



## Weinwalker (6. November 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen!

Mir ist grade die Frage durch den Kopf gegangen, wie es mit dem Beruf "Erste Hilfe" in Wotlk weitergeht.
Mit dem Start von Burning Crusade musste man ja mit dem "alten" Runenstoff noch ein paar Punkte machen, 
ehe man den neuen Verband lernen konnte. Nun, meine Frage wäre:  Weiß jemand etwas darüber, ob man im
kommenden Addon direkt den neuen Verband erlernen kann, oder ob man noch Netherstoff mit ins neue Gebiet nehmen muss?

Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Pomela (6. November 2008)

klar wird es nicht http://lichking.buffed.de/?f=verband

aber den Froststoffverband kann man mit Erste Hilfe 350 lernen und solange Schwerer Netherstoffverband noch grün ist, kann man damit auch leveln...


----------



## noizycat (14. November 2008)

Auf 375 war schwerer Netherstoffverband bei mir grau, und man konnte sofort den Froststoffverband lernen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calron (27. November 2008)

und wo genau befindet sich der lehrer für die horde? ich habe alles abgeflogen aber nichtmal ein schatten von einem erste hilfe lehrer


----------



## Metadron72 (27. November 2008)

Calron schrieb:


> und wo genau befindet sich der lehrer für die horde? ich habe alles abgeflogen aber nichtmal ein schatten von einem erste hilfe lehrer




von ogri den zeppelin nehmen und da wo du landest ist auch der 1. hilfe trainer, ich meine im unteren teil.
den folge verband kriegst du dann in ner ini (violette festung)


----------



## Flaviia (3. Dezember 2008)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Das Rezept (ich nenn es mal so^^) für den "Schweren Froststoffverband" gibt es nicht nur in Inis. Er droppt ganz gut in Zul Drak. Ich hab da 3 Mobs gelegt, schon wars meins   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (3. Dezember 2008)

Flaviia schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz.
> 
> Das Rezept (ich nenn es mal so^^) für den "Schweren Froststoffverband" gibt es nicht nur in Inis. Er droppt ganz gut in Zul Drak. Ich hab da 3 Mobs gelegt, schon wars meins
> 
> ...



Bei mir ist es in der Tundra gedropt. Beim questen findet man es mit Sicherheit.


----------



## AngusD (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube, wenn man mit der "Erste Hilfe"-Fähigkeit in die Nähe von 400 kommt, droppt das weiterführende Buch automatisch. Daher kann man es praktisch in ganz Nordend "erhalten".


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Dezember 2008)

Schade dass man sowas nicht lernen sondern nur kaufen kann......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Dezember 2008)

AngusD schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn man mit der "Erste Hilfe"-Fähigkeit in die Nähe von 400 kommt, droppt das weiterführende Buch automatisch. Daher kann man es praktisch in ganz Nordend "erhalten".


Also ausser in Zul´Drak und Dungeons droppt das nirgends. Und wenn es droppt muss der Skill auch nicht schon 400 sein. Und automatisch droppen tut es auch nicht. Dropchance liegt bei 4% in Zul´Drak. In den Inzen wie Gun'Drak & Feste Drak'Tharon ist die Dropchance höher.


----------

